# A+ cert help



## Motaw (Apr 25, 2010)

Im looking into getting my a+ cert. What should i look into to prepare nyself? I checked comptia and they got practice tests andvother stuff , but they charge u? Screw that. I know theres gotta be some legit free material out there. Anyone have any suggestions? Thx in advance


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Hands on experience would be great if you can get it. For free training, try this site:

Professor Messer's Free 220-70x CompTIA A+ Training Course | Professor Messer - CompTIA A+, CompTIA Network+, Certification Training


----------



## chaz69allen1 (Jan 4, 2009)

There is, the website is: CertBlaster Downloads

Once youve downloaded, the password is going to be the file name. Such as if you download the A+ essentials 2009, the password is: c_a+ess09 Dont enter the (setup.exe) when your puting the password in.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

Motaw said:


> I know theres gotta be some legit free material out there.


Actually, there's not much. Most free stuff are either braindumps or pirated materials from other companies. Either way, I'd avoid... and not just because I work for a certification training company. I'd rather you go with a competitor than use dumps or resort to piracy (even accidentally), ya know?

With certification training, you often get what you pay for. Bad training CAN, in fact, be worse than no training at all. Consider - if you THINK you understand a topic, but you were taught wrong, it'll be MORE difficult to "unlearn" the wrong way and learn it correctly. And that's AFTER you figure out that you've learned it wrong in the first place, usually after a bad exam score or a failed project in the workplace! Personally, I'd recommend learning things right the FIRST time around... it'll save you time and heartache in the long run. Again... you get what you pay for.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

ProProfs: Knowledge Sharing Tools & Free Online Education is free but as Michael has pointed out you only get what you pay for and at the end of the day using free material where is obviously not been written by a true professional exam writer could mean failure then you have to pay for the exams again to hopefully pass the next time.

Cisco Network Simulator | IT Practice Exams | IT Training | Boson.com is the best practice exam provider I have used, then there are others such as Transcender IT Certification Prep Training Products - Practice Exams and More LearnSmart Systems | CompTIA A+ Certification, CCNA Training, MCITP and MCSE Training & More Total Seminars: Home


----------



## Motaw (Apr 25, 2010)

Ic. Thanks for the advice all. I will take the "get what you paid for" advice into consideration. Specially since paying to take a test is a good chunk of money. Thanks all!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

the computing and tech world is like that all over.

Buy crap/cheap hardware, you will have a crap computer that will fail at some point
free study material, you wont learn anything and you may not pass the exams


----------

